# Pics of Roleani Outside - The Sequel



## Sarin (Oct 16, 2007)

Took her out again today. She just looks so beautiful outdoors.





























































































And a video of her on the logs:


----------



## Bonny (Mar 19, 2008)

She is so beautifull


----------



## Kfontan (Oct 10, 2007)

She really is beautiful. 

And quite the little poser too.


----------



## x_zipped_x (Apr 24, 2008)

she is gorgeous


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

She looks absolutely beautiful Sarin, I love the photos of her on the logs. Obviously, she's been fully clipped has she? It's good that you can take her outside.


----------



## Sarin (Oct 16, 2007)

Thanks guys. And yes, fully clipped.

I had a scare today. She got spooked and flew about 20 Ft. But I called her name and whistled, she turned back, landed, and ran towards me. It was scary but funny at the same time, the second she bolted off she started screaming for me, she was so confused.

I only let her out because 1. We're so bonded, and 2. I have a large enough yard so if she does fly off, she wont be in any danger.

I'll be clipping her wings a bit shorter next time. (I only clip a tiny bit) Just in case, I don't want her to pick up in wind and lose me.


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

i'd never do it. Not even if they are bonded to me. Very nice pics tho.


----------



## Sarin (Oct 16, 2007)

It can be scary, but no matter what, if she flies, she'll either end up in a short tree or on the grass, and will follow me once she sees me anyway. Hehe.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I think Roelani looks gorgeous anywhere.


----------



## Sarin (Oct 16, 2007)

Oh I agree!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

She is beautiful  I would be worried about hawks in my area, I seen one on sitting on my fence before  I wish I had my camera at the time.


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

Roleani is so pretty, and blends in nicely with those logs! :lol: Beautiful photos!


----------

